# Hold a competition in my backyard please



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

can somebody organize a competition for this summer in connecticut


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2010)

Dude... No.
That's not how it works.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

Did joey edit it to make it look better or worse


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

joey is mean


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Did joey edit it to make it look better or worse



this


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2010)

No, I'm not. You're a fool.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

u are a mean ass


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

im only 12, just looking for a competition to go to so i can meet some new people


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 22, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> im only 12, just looking for a competition to go to so i can meet some new people


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Dude... No.
> That's not how it works.



it does when ron asks for a competition


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 22, 2010)

4Chan said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > im only 12, just looking for a competition to go to so i can meet some new people



"this" is unnecessary.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 22, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> u are a mean ass


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 22, 2010)

There was just a competition there about 3 weeks ago.


----------

